# What are furcons like?



## powerstone05 (May 28, 2009)

Hi, im a minor interested in eventually going to one of these cons. Unfortuantly, I live nowhere near one of these and have no $$ to even think about going to one. So is there anyone here who actually has been to one and no what they're like or to expect? Im hoping they're not all yiffing parties!


----------



## Defiant (May 28, 2009)

How would you like this answered?
I am sure there are sex parties. I have made dam sure to avoid any of them. There is LOTS of drinking in the rooms. Furries do seem to like drinking. As do I. Some panels on random things , both real life and furry stuff. Rooms for board/table top gaming , rooms for live action role playing gaming , rooms for electronic gaming. Fursuit games , fursuit parades , art dealer rooms. 
   You pretty much pick and choose what rooms you want to go into. If you're unsure , stand outside and observe before going into a room. There is lots of fun to be had , just don't go into the room having the CSI parties , avoid anybody with a cubby name , cubby name badge , badge with a character who has a diaper on it.
    Here's just some basic stuff , want to know anything specific , catch me on YIM or PM me.


----------



## Meeew (May 29, 2009)

Defiant said:


> How would you like this answered?
> I am sure there are sex parties. I have made dam sure to avoid any of them. There is LOTS of drinking in the rooms. Furries do seem to like drinking. As do I. Some panels on random things , both real life and furry stuff. Rooms for board/table top gaming , rooms for live action role playing gaming , rooms for electronic gaming. Fursuit games , fursuit parades , art dealer rooms.
> You pretty much pick and choose what rooms you want to go into. If you're unsure , stand outside and observe before going into a room. There is lots of fun to be had , just don't go into the room having the CSI parties , avoid anybody with a cubby name , cubby name badge , badge with a character who has a diaper on it.
> Here's just some basic stuff , want to know anything specific , catch me on YIM or PM me.



I don't know where you got your facts, it most certainly is a weekend of 24/7 yiffing and furpiling. At the end there is so many bodily fluids that they declare the convention area a toxic zone. In some instances furries were known create radioactive fluids by some unknown method and they had to vacate the sorrounding area for miles.


----------



## ~secret~ (May 29, 2009)

Interested in this myself. Defiant, mind if MSN you sometime to ask a few questions?


----------



## MattyK (May 29, 2009)

powerstone05 said:


> Hi, im a minor interested in eventually going to one of these cons. Unfortuantly, I live nowhere near one of these and have no $$ to even think about going to one. So is there anyone here who actually has been to one and no what they're like or to expect? Im hoping they're not all yiffing parties!




Last I heard, it's purely a meal out, an overnight with a friend or two and an art convention.


----------



## Beta Link (May 29, 2009)

Meeew said:


> I don't know where you got your facts, it most certainly is a weekend of 24/7 yiffing and furpiling. At the end there is so many bodily fluids that they declare the convention area a toxic zone. In some instances furries were known create radioactive fluids by some unknown method and they had to vacate the surrounding area for miles.


I am SO quoting that. 

Anyway, I've never been to any conventions, but I really doubt it's all about yiffing and furpiling. You're bound to find some weird fucks who do, but that's why you try to avoid them. But from what I've heard, most Furry Conventions are really just art and fursuiting.


----------



## RedclawTheOtter (Jun 15, 2009)

like this

but srsly, it's pretty much several days of bliss.  Surrounded entirely by people who love the things you love, and almost never a moment when at least two fursuits aren't in your line of sight (for the bigger ones).

I recently learned that rave dancing in fursuit is REALLY fun too!


----------



## MikeApSykesthewolf (Jun 17, 2009)

Furcons?
I'm 16 Here (15 when Further Confusion 2009 happened)
Further confusion is a local event for me so my parents gave me the O.K. to go, 

-first, for someone that is going to reg at the con, A LONG LINE.(2H+)
-first.5, for someone that is pre-reg'ed, a short line 1 Hour MAX.

-Second theres a dealers room (Artwork, plushies, Dvd's, Comixs, Commissions, and more!) and art auction (Bid on art you heart desires so much) (BOTH: varies from con to con) (Don't even attempt to buy the forbidden fruits to minors that the adults can harvest on.)

-Panels! Where to gain knowlege From/About: Furry Fandom, con's Theme, building a fursuit, socials ect.

-Dance! Most Furcons have dances every night! Attend one and dance untill your furry butt falls off!(not litterally okay? im not liable for missing rear ends) Most are Raves so bring glow sticks!

-Roam! Roam around and engage in a social chat with other furries in the fandom, it could be a social about anything! (Cars, Furry-ness, Fursuit, Video games, ECT, ANYTHING GOES HERE!)

-Friend+! Make Furry Friends!, You can never go through a whole furcon without making new friends! (even... find a mate(idk aboutthat...) )

EXAMPLE:Fc09, and i've made 15 new furry friends! and one of those furries work for EVGA!(An Nvidia graphics card company)

-Have fun! Have Fun with the thought of YOU KNOW YOUR SOURRUNDED BY FURRY FRIENDS! Dont be shy!

And about those yiffing parties... Stop Refering to A TV SHOW..., please for the love of...furconning...

waitt.... the forums say your 29....


----------



## Kanye East (Jun 23, 2009)

Most has been covered, but my advice is be prepared for ANYTHING behind the door of the party you were just invited to.


----------



## Kanic (Jun 23, 2009)

The majority has already been said. Your experience at a convention is mainly decided by you. Yes the room parties are there, but you can have a ton of fun without going to any if you're worried about walking in on a yiff party.

I've only been to Anthrocon 2008 but I can easily say it was one of the best times I ever had. You can hit me up as well if you want, no problems there.


----------



## LogarthSheppy (Jun 29, 2009)

Cons are very similar to the forums here.  Except the take longer to get to, you have to smell the other people there... and pay considerably to do so.


----------

